# jimmys journal



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Right here goes..... basicaly started training at 15 done a year or so then stoped. For the next 15 yrs i kept stoping and starting, until i hit 30 , now i have given up the ciggies, and joined a gym. A couple of guys i work with are well into bodybuilding, so basicaly i thought it was time to catch up.have got a pretty good diet i think im eating well at least every 2- 3 hrs and have put on a bit of weight since i stoped smoking, I was just over 10 stone 3 weeks ago and this morning when i jumped on the scales i am 11st 4lb. Also i think i have a good routine sorted at the gym. But there is always room for improvement! So any help you guys could give would be very usefull and very welcome Thanks for taking trhe time to read this, and i will get some photos up asap.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

post up your diet and training and im sure we can help

keep it up mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

See you got it up mate:thumb:good luck and looking forward to the pics and progress.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

right here goes....I work shift work in the print so one week i am up at 4.30 the next not till 7 ish

my diet is prety much the same for both weeks.

breakfast usuly wheetabix or porrige then a shake

at work i have tuna or chicken sandwiches and mixed nuts and a portion of pasta with bolagnaise sauce this is all spread out in a 7 hr shift

on an early i get home by 2pm so then i have scrambled egg on toast usually six eggs and 4 slices of toast, then later i go to the gym, after i get back from the gym i have a pwo shake then dinner usually its meat and jacket potatoes or pasta bake.

I have always had great dificulty with my diet as beein a smoker it supressed my appatite.

now for my training routine. I have only been going to the gym for about 2 weeks. and do not know all the terms yet so please bare with me.

Monday i do my chest this is 3 sets of 8 on an incline bench with 20k dumbells

then i do 3 sets of 8 flys on an incline bench with 12k dumbells

then i do 3 sets of 8 flat bench normally with 22k dbs if i can handle it and am not done!

tuesday i do shoulders. again 3 sets of 8 reps on all exercises

front raises, side raises all with db normally 10k then onto the machines.

wednesday i rest

thursday i do tris and bis

pull downs with wide grip narrow grip and the rope not sure what its called and on the machine where you pull the cable from behind you.

biceps are curls on the cable machine then hammercurls and concentration curls.

friday is back for this i do rows and use the machines

saturday i do legs and use the machines have not tried the dreaded squats yet!

i always try to keep really good form i have seen people in the gym doing hammer curls they pick up the heavy weights and swing them like mad men leaning back and using their shoulders. i know this is a basic routine but i get reqally good pumps on my arms and chest and am trembling when i leave the gym so i belive that i am doing the right thing please remember though that i have only been going for 2 weeks.and would welcome any suggestions photos to follow


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mate you need more compounds,ie for shoulders ditch one of the raise moves in favour of military press(wont regret it).

And maybe add close grip bench press on tricep day.

Also (in my opinion) imo do the exercise that requires the most weight first on each day,for example chest day would start with flat bench press first,and military press on shoulder day


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

ok thanks mate. Will change it starting from monday. will get my photos up tonight remember i think im a skinny guy even though im about 5ft 9 or 10 and weigh just over 11stone, i think my chest is about 38 inchs and my arms are 13. i think my definition is ok just really want to put some size on me! thanks for taking the time to read my posts mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No problem,i was ten stone mate.get things right and growth will be surprisingly quick:thumb:

Never miss a meal or session unless you have to,consistantly eating and training big will get you big.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i just find it really really hard to eat so much mate i have been taking shakes daily and also creamax by maxi mucsle, (i know really expensive!) onc that is finished i will try another brand of creatine can you sugest any one in particular? also im not liking my shake its a holland and barret body fortress i find it quite sickly!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youll get used to eating bud,youll get good value supps from one of this sites sponsors(bulk powders for example)

Better avvy by the way:thumb:lovely kid


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

chears mate she is 3 now my son is 8 i know im biased but they are both amazing lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:laugh:wait a while


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

dont im dreading her turning into a teen lol.My boy will be ok though boys will be boys etc but she will always be my little girl.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

right had a really bad week this week, didnt get to the gym much, bloody worked stupid hours 3am starts and stuff still eating well though, still at 11 stone 4 though. Im fealing really knackerd at the moment. I went to the gym today though and done a full body work out, as i missed out last week. Going back in the morning aswell, gonna start my routine again tommo photos comin soon guys promise!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hope so bud


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello mate ive been having a right nightmare will try to sort out photos soon mate. Im getting married next month so everything is in chaos lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice one for making a journal.

You will get your results a lot quicker if you drop all isolation moves for the next 2 years and stick to the basics ie squat bench overhead press dip deadlift chin up and a few additional things to keep balance such as hamstring curls and rc work (very important).

Dont worry about the photo's mate just get the hard work done


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

went to the gym this morning bone back and bis had a really good work out i think. might start keeping a notepad with me in the gym seen alot of guys doin that, then ill be able to keep a good record of what im doing still new to this and need to find a good routine.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good stuff but would like to see some details jim


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

on my back i done

single arm rows 3 sets of 10 22k

pull downs 3 sets 0f 10

close grip pull downs 3 sets of 10

Arms i done with the ez curl bar 3 sets of 10

then hammer curls again 3 sets or 10

then 3 sets of 10 on the machine


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats better mate,what sort of routine are you looking for?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

not sure really mate just want to get BIG!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You natty


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

yes mate have been tempted but been doing alot of reading up on here about it and my diet is not good enough yet, and i hate needles, someone i know has done a couple of cycles, he is massive now got 19 inch arms hes a bloody gorilla now lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Take your time mate,i gained 5+stone natural before taking the plunge


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i will mate thanks


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

just back from the gym... chest today

flat bench db press 22k (each hand) 3X8

incline bench db press 20k 3x8

incline bench db flys 12k 3x8

then 3x 6 on the chest press mc 50k

feel like i had a really good work out, chest is realy pumped. gonna try and hit the shoulders tommo, but got a mates wedding on saturday im best man so got rehersals tommo, wedding saturday then hangover sunday....


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

errrr how do i resize my photos they look awfull:lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

messed my journal up how can i get rid of them.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Try editing that post jim


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

wont let me delete them!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No matter,new page,new start:lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

ah ha they have gone, how do i resize them?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hi mate,

Just seen your journal.

Definitely agree with Dsahna, add in a few compund exercises like military press, deadlift, squat etc.

It will make a big change and one you will not regret


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks mate i have added military press in now next time i do shoulders is it better standing or sitting?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Imo standing,takes some getting used to but when you handle big overhead weight it feels great


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Standing matey, and keep it nice and strict.

Also as you push the bar up, move your torso forward and under the bar slightly, this will make you push the bar up in a straight line.

Here is a good video showing what I mean :-






If you keep your head back and push the bar up it goes up but in a slight diagonal which loses some of your momentum and thus strength.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

chears guys reps for you both!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thanks james


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello all been naughty this weekend at the wedding etc to much alcohol back to the gym today i worked chest

incline 1x8 24k each hand (personal best)

then 2 set with 22k of 8

then 1 set of 6 with 22k

flat bench barbell

started out on 50k done 8 reps

then droped weight to 40k for 3 more sets to failiure

then was onto flat bench flys with 14k each hand 4x8

the onto the chest machine (sorry dont know what this one is called!)

its the one where you pull your arms together:lol: :lol: pecdeck flys!

any way done 3x8 on this at 35k.

thanks guys rest tomorrow back on thursday!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone jim,keep the pbs coming bud. :thumb:

Its about time i got pi$$ed,its been a while mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello mate had a really good workout. trained with a bloke i work with he has been training for 10years got him free pass at my gym, gonna get him to sort my routine out. I have added you on youtube awsome videos.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Pleased you like them mate

Fashion guru:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

cant wait till thursday, back work out!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its bis tomorrow for me:thumbdown:*fart sounds*


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well injured my neck at work so had to stop training hopefully back on monday hope its better, just think ive pulled something.... :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Is it bad jim?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello mate yeah its bad enough to get me out of bed, cant get comfy....its the base of my neck. old injury thats flared up, never mind be better soon hopefully just train legs i supose.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello guys im back... really sufferd with my neck and then had my stagg do so been rough! have still been training but to busy to keep up on here, trying to arange my wedding only 13 days to go now! went for my suit fitting last week and have put about an inch and 3qrts on my chest my neck is also up an inch, i had a suit fitting in june so was measured then also. my weight is now 11st 11lb so am really happy with that. just got back from the gym shoulders today really good session here goes....

milatary press

25kx 10

20k x 10 x 2 sets

upright row

25k x 8 x 4 sets

shrugs

50k x 8

60k x 10

70k x 10

80k x 8

side raises

10k dbs 10 x 4 sets

shoulder press cable mc

24k 8 x 3set

think this is lookin ok.. any comments welcome.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good to see you back jim!

Quite alot of sets there mate,imo i would ditch upright rows because your doing shrugs.

I would keep all 3 military press sets at 25k and i would ditch machine press,that brings total sets down to 11

Thats just my opinion though jim:thumbup1:

All the best for the wedding mate:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

ok mate will do might struggle with 25k for 3 sets!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

dsahna what do you recon is best for a back work out?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> dsahna what do you recon is best for a back work out?


What do you do at the miniute jim


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

single arm rows with one knee and one arm on the bench (think thats what they are called) then just use the machines also wide grip pull ups but i want to do more free weights for my back.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive just done heavy dumbell rows for about a year or so,till just recently.

What im doing now is ,

1st exercise is either 3 sets of deadlifts or barbell rows,after 3 warmup sets

Then 3 sets of chins:thumb:

Thats my new back routine jim


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello mate done back workout this morning but didnt see your post till i got home.

single arm rows

24k x10 x 4 sets this was easy so think im going to go really heavy next time!

seated rows

50k x10 x 3 sets

then upper back on machine pulling towards

35k x 8 x 3 sets

although i was knackerd at the end of it, i dont feal as though im doing it right. when i train chest or arms or shoulders i can feel a good pump. I think im doing all the exercises right but i just dont feel it like i think i should maybee its just me, i think i have nailed all my other training days but this back is really bugging me out!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I never really connect with my back either mate,i get good feel doing chins though,never done them for years though


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hi everyone had a **** week not achived much still eating well though hit the gym hard yesterday chest day love it...

incline 1x8 24k each hand

then 2 set with 22k of 8

then 1 set of 6 with 22k

flat bench barbell

started out on 50k done 8 reps

then droped weight to 40k for 3 more sets to failiure

then was onto flat bench flys normaly with 14k each hand however done one set of 10 at 14k but was easy so upped to 16k this was hard but managed another 2 sets of 10 so thats another pb! might try 18s next time as handled 16s well. did 10 with them so will try 18s for 8 next week

forgaot to add that i have now added decline on the smith mc to my chest day this is done at 40k rof 3 sets of 10


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice 1 mate,how long till the ball and chain is fitted jim?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Nice 1 mate,how long till the ball and chain is fitted jim?


29th august mate go to the thred strip clubs in general conv, you will laugh mate....but please rep me for it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> 29th august mate go to the thred strip clubs in general conv, you will laugh mate....but please rep me for it:lol: :lol: :lol:


Fcuking scummy little rep-whore that you are jim:thumbdown:.

Have abit of self respect ffs and do things the legit way like me,like getting repped for my extremely helpful and knowledgable posts:thumbup1:

:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You do know that was a joke......dont you jim:thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah thought it was mate as was the original post.....hope you are well training been **** this last couple of weeks wedding and honeymoon messed it all up. did train on the first day of honeymoon as was on a cruse ship with a full gym..however late nights and alcohol ruined the rest....anyway diet still going ok still around 11st 11lb or there abouts.. still not smoking back to the gym tommorow. hope u are keping well mate.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> yeah thought it was mate as was the original post.....hope you are well training been **** this last couple of weeks wedding and honeymoon messed it all up. did train on the first day of honeymoon as was on a cruse ship with a full gym..however late nights and alcohol ruined the rest....anyway diet still going ok still around 11st 11lb or there abouts.. still not smoking back to the gym tommorow. hope u are keping well mate.


Congratulations jim:bounce: :thumb :hope you had a great time buddy,remember that the ball on the end of that chain will get heavier each day though:crying:

Im doing well mate,just kicking my ass to train,just like everyone:lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Congratulations jim:bounce: :thumb :hope you had a great time buddy,remember that the ball on the end of that chain will get heavier each day though:crying:
> 
> Im doing well mate,just kicking my ass to train,just like everyone:lol:


good her nagging will drive me down the gym... :lol: what do you think about this.....

http://www.animalpak.com/html/article_details.cfm?ID=41&section=training%0A


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If im reading it right ,youll be doing the same workout every 3 days am i right?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

oh yeah... they got alot of stuff on there though, not sure about the routine though, think ill stick with mine lol oh well of to bed gym tommorow...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Never train the same bodypart more than once a week jim,its a failsafe way to prevent overtraining buddy,you will grow much more too:thumb:

Goodnight mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

bashed out a great workout today really hard work due to time of still managed to do my normal chest routine feelin great shoulders tommorow!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work jim:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

shoulders today great workout as normal but added seated db press

16k x 10

18k x 6

18k x 6

really starting to look bigger now down to the amount of food im raming down my neck...

might start looking at animal mstak any views dsahna?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

It seems to be g popular supp mate,you are natty arent you jim?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> It seems to be g popular supp mate,you are natty arent you jim?


yes mate at the moment, was looking at oral dbol but dont know a good source, a bloke i know has done a few courses, however the person who suplied him is now under the care of her majesty the queen. cant do injections as i got a bad phobia of them, seems strange as im coverd in tattos!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Give the animal a bash mate:thumb:ive heard folk rave about it!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i have already orderd it mate just arrived about 10 mins ago! taken the first packet 8tabs, hope its good as i got 2 loads thats 21 packs...week off then another 21 days. have read cecils post about it, lets see what happens. i managed to find it for £28.50 on ebay so thats cheaper than anyone else has found it for.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cecil was hitting pbs every fcuking day mate,eat and train consistantly ...and your away:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

lets hope so buddy back today not looking forward to this as my shoulders are ****ing killing me from yesterday!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jimmy,post your routine up mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

right done back today first time i have really felt it

single arm rows 26k x 10 x 4

bar bell rows 40k x 10 x 3

lat pull downs 42 k x 8n x 3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate,keep upping the poundage when you can do the reps your aiming for jim:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well i went to the gym again tonight as i was bored, and wanted to try my mates gym out... done chest workout. actually inclined 24ks for 3 sets of 8 with a spot for the last set on about 5 to 8.

then flat flys at 18k 3 x 8

didnt use the flat bench barbell as was really busy there, i used the machine instead

50k x 3x8

added crossovers as they dont have this at my gym

managed 25k both hands for 3 sets of 8

over all really enjoyed it, fealin good cant belive i inclined the 24s it cant be the mstak as only taken 2 days worth, would it be in my system yet? definatly fealin really good and hungry!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good stuff mate:thumb:kick them weights fcuking ar$es!!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

must have really done well with my back yesterday cause it is sore today! feals like my chest. also think the mstak is working cause im so hungry been eating all day just really hungry, i eat then half hour later im hungry again!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey pal, first time iv ventured over here! Your workouts are quite low volume arent they? you find you keep improving keeping the volume down?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Getting the food in is harder than the training imo,if you can manage to eat then the rest should be pis$ easy mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> hey pal, first time iv ventured over here! Your workouts are quite low volume arent they? you find you keep improving keeping the volume down?


yes mate i do i have gained 2 stone and am looking much bigger, i thought that heavy weights for low reps was the best way to gain muscle for a beginer i am definatly getting alot stronger also. any sugestions on what is better?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

jimmy79 said:


> yes mate i do i have gained 2 stone and am looking much bigger, i thought that heavy weights for low reps was the best way to gain muscle for a beginer i am definatly getting alot stronger also. any sugestions on what is better?


fair play to you! I wasnt saying it was wrong, if its working for you keep it up pal! How long have you been training ?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> fair play to you! I wasnt saying it was wrong, if its working for you keep it up pal! How long have you been training ?


about 2 months now had a few bad patches though!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

right hopefully there should be some before and after photos on here....



before



after



before



after


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations jimthats awesome overall progress mate,but your back is much bigger:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Congratulations jimthats awesome overall progress mate,but your back is much bigger:thumb:


thanks mate the photo dont do my chest justice really.. i was measured for a suit for my mates wedding, i was 38inchs, when the same shop done me for mine i was almost a 42...strange how much bigger my back looks as i struggled with a routine, my chest is what i have worked really hard, and got a good routine, you can see the weight i have put on, hope the mstak really helps me out.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone:wink:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone:wink:


big thanks to you aswell mate for the advice and encoragment mate:thumb: :beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its why im here jim:beer:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

morning all of to the gym this morning, back and chest still sore from thursday so thats good, well sort of gonna try n hit tri's n bi's today will post when i return.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

what a workout!

tris

tricep extentions?

28k x10 x 3

rope pull downs

25k x 8 x 4

close grip pull downs

25k x 8 x 4

bi's

ez curl bar

30k x 10 x 3

seated concentration curls

12k x 10 x 3

standing cable curls

25k x 8 x 3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone jim:thumb:surely you mean pushdowns though mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont know mate i still get confused i tend to look on you tube to find the names and found this

YouTube - Tris.Close Grip Pull downs

i used a straight bar though not the rope i use the rope on a difrent one and on the pull downs i have my back resting on a pad so the cable is facing me and stack behind me. dam i confuse myself!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats a pushdown jim


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thats a pushdown jim


thanks mate. i still get confused with some of this stuff!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

So do i ,ever heard of butt busters mate:lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> So do i ,ever heard of butt busters mate:lol:


?confused:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb :exactly mate ha ha


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :exactly mate ha ha


one of them days is it mate? :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Not one of my best jim!!!:laugh:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

no gym today took the kids swimming though, recon the mstak is licked right in though. eaten so far today.....

breakfast 6 poached eggs on wholemeal toast, shake.

snack after swimming chips,cheese,beans,

lunch, 8oz steak, mushrooms n onions

dinner chicken n mushroom pie mash, n veg gravy.

probably eat again before bed and another shake just seem to be permanantly hungry!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Combined with soul destroying workouts=progress:thumb:

Nice to see all your tats close up mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Combined with soul destroying workouts=progress:thumb:
> 
> Nice to see all your tats close up mate


yeah wish i could afford the chest one to be finished! you on one of your better days today mate? oh and im bang on 12stone now! wanna be at least 12st4lb by next saturday eat, eat, eat, eat, eat!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha ive got one that needs coloured in mate,its been half finished since i was 22.....im 28 now ha ha


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha ive got one that needs coloured in mate,its been half finished since i was 22.....im 28 now ha ha


mines been about a year 2 kids loads of bills not important at the moment, can always photoshop it if i really need to:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Naa, half finished tats have a rough charm mate:lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

forgot to put in my tri work out i done 3 sets of 10 dips with a 20k plate on my lap!


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

hey buddy,your making good progress there,you can see in the after pics that your body is starting to form a shape,keep up the good work,give it 100% intensity every gym session.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

vaux275 said:


> hey buddy,your making good progress there,you can see in the after pics that your body is starting to form a shape,keep up the good work,give it 100% intensity every gym session.


thanks alot mate good to see a new face on my page!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

chest today not bad but struggled abit

done 24k inclines 1x8 2x6 no problem but then onto flat bench struggled like hell upped plate weight from 40k to 45k struggled to push 6 so went back to 40 again really struggled, then hit flys as normal routine, then decline again no problem....whats goin on with the flat bench?!!!

pushed out the first set of inclines like they were feathers!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cant understand that either mate:confused1:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i know its proper vexed me mate i cant understand it unless i burnt myself out doin the inclines? but i have done it before its been bugging me since 12 this afternoon, and ive bought a new protein shake that is revolting makes me wanna gag i cant drink it might try mixing it with water, cause its like syrup but its 50grams of protien per shake!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ram it home mate!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ram it home mate!


tried to nearly puked!!! it feals like its coating mty throught its realy ****ing awful! put water in it its going down ok now


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

good at work out at gym today back

bb rows 40k x 8 x 6 x5 gonna lower weight next time as was really to much

single arm rows 28k x 8 x 3

shrugs 100k x 10 x 8 x 8 gotta get some straps cause by 6 was holding bar by my finger tips got blisters aswell

lat pull downs wide grip 56 k x 8 x 3

still eating really well gonna try and do something diffrent with my routine next week.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Whats your current workout plan mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

how do you mean mate? i try to only hit one body part per workout, but while i am on this mstak im gonna try and put another set into my current routine, basicaly i want to lump up im not worried about havin a six pack n being really toned like them muscle n fitness cover blokes, like this!!......



i know, i know, eat.... train...eat... train... eat... train...


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

arm workout today, took the missis to the gym as well trying to get her to join!

tris

tricep extentions

28k x10 x 3

rope pull downs

25k x 8 x 4

close grip push downs

25k x 8 x 4

bi's

ez curl bar

30k x 10 x 3

db preacher curls (one arm at a time over inclined bench as no preacher seat)

12k x 10 x 3

standing cable curls

25k x 8 x 3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice to see you trying to get the mrs to join the gym mateand thats fcuking tyson in that pic!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Nice to see you trying to get the mrs to join the gym mateand thats fcuking tyson in that pic!


i know thats tyson! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

oh i see now muscle n fitness cover blokes, like this!!......

i ment look like this:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha i thought not your typical pretty boy:lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha i thought not your typical pretty boy:lol:


i know mate he is a beast!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

just back from the gym shoulders today

mil press 30k x 8 pb! 25k x 8 20 k x 8

seated db press 18k x 8 x 2 16k x 8

side raises 12k x 8 10k x 8 x2

done some shrugs cause i like them 110k x 8 100k x 8 80k x 6 40 k x 6

also now 12st 2lb!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great workout jim,and congrats on the pb and weight gain buddy:thumb:getting there mate:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

slowley but shurly mate, do you think if i could add another set to all my workouts i would gain more?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

That mindset will murder your gains mate.

Post up your complete workout jim,then i can do my best to advise you


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello mate just back from the gym today

db incline 28k x 6 pb 24k x 8 x 2

flat bench used the smith mc as noone to spot

50k x 10 pb 45k x 10 40k x 10

incline db flys

18k x 8 x 3


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> That mindset will murder your gains mate.
> 
> Post up your complete workout jim,then i can do my best to advise you


shoulder workout

milatary press

25kx 10

20k x 10 x 2 sets

upright row

25k x 8 x 4 sets

shrugs

50k x 8

60k x 10

70k x 10

80k x 8

back workout

single arm rows 26k x 10 x 4

bar bell rows 40k x 10 x 3

lat pull downs 42 k x 8n x 3

tris

tricep extentions

28k x10 x 3

rope pull downs

25k x 8 x 4

close grip push downs

25k x 8 x 4

bi's

ez curl bar

30k x 10 x 3

db preacher curls (one arm at a time over inclined bench as no preacher seat)

12k x 10 x 3

standing cable curls

25k x 8 x 3

thats sort of my work out mate chest as post above, but weights have changed i try to train one body part per week.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ill have a proper look after work mate:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ill have a proper look after work mate:thumb:


your a star mate:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Right i dont pretend to know it all,but this is what i would do jim!!

Your shoulder workout is okay

Your arm day is great,but i would change the tricep extensions for close grip bench press,or dips ,whichever you prefer

And everything else looks okay too,not too much volume

What days do you do each bodypart on buddy,because thats very important aswell,to make sure certain muscles are getting properly rested up and that you dont overtrain?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Right i dont pretend to know it all,but this is what i would do jim!!
> 
> Your shoulder workout is okay
> 
> ...


forgot to add on tri day i do 3 sets of 10 with 25k 0n my lap.it depends what day it falls on normally there is about 4 days between workouts like chest monday back tuesday arms wednesday rest thursday, shoulders friday back saturday then chest sunday ect ect


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I would have a rest day every third day too mate,2 on 1 off style

This is just what i would do though,i wouldnt be miffed if you didnt take it on board buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

so train monday tuesday wed rest thurs yes?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats right jim,thats what i do bud


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

then train again on?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Heres what i mean mate:

Monday, chest and tris

Tuesday, back and bis

Wed, off

Thurs, shoulders

Fri, legs

Sat, off

Sun, off


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

right mate i got you! do you think i would benifit more from that?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Yes matedestroy yourself in the gym though:devil2:eat everything that you need,get your 7/8 hrs sleep then you will grow jim:thumb:

Are you natty? Sorry if youve already answered this question but i cant remember


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah mate i am i was gonna try an oral course after i have finished the mstak been reading alot about it on here, what do you recon? also do i still do all my routines for chest or drop out decline?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> yeah mate i am i was gonna try an oral course after i have finished the mstak been reading alot about it on here, what do you recon? also do i still do all my routines for chest or drop out decline?


Well i would keep the decline bench press in there jim,patrick(prodiver)swears by decline:thumb:,i would be doing it if my equipment allowed me too,drop another exercise if you want bud

If you can manage the needle then i would reccommend 500mg test enathate per week,if it has to be dianabol then do a little research on here to see what an ideal first dbol cycle would be,ive no experience with dbol


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

cant handle the needle mate got a morbid fear of them!! :lol: i have been reading up on dbol alot of people on hear have made some good gains on them,not sure yet though... any how, went to gym tonight was gonna start on the new routine chest and tris but i have never seen so many people in there spent half an hour waiting for a bench there was about 6 people sharing 2 benches smith machine was ramed every thing had people waiting! did manage to do 3 sets of 8 incline with the 26k dbs though got ****ed of with the amount of bodies so went for a spa n sauna, ill never go down there at that time again:cursing: :cursing: rant over!!! hows life in your world mate?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats bad mate,main reason i dont go to the gym:thumbdown:

Everything is okay with me mate,rest day today:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

normaly i get there about 3ish when im on earlys so its not very busy, when im on a late i get there about 9 in the morning so its empty just a few oaps in there, dont know what possesed me to go that time last night! anyway im going down now back n bis today! the dsahna workout will post when i get back im feelin great, so gonna have a good workout!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Look forward to hearing how it went jimgood luck


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

all good mate great workout

back

lat pull downs 56k x 10 x 3

seated rows 44k x 10 x3

single arm rows 28k x 10 x 3

shrugs 100k x 8 90k x 8 x 2 80k x 8

bis

30k ez bar x 10 x 1 8 x 2

seated hammer curls 14k x 10 x 3

was gonna add seated concentration curls but could noy lift another weight, my arms have gone from 13.5inchs to 14inchs and are now got the shakes!!! forgot to add that i think im getting fat i now have love handles and a bit of a gut shall i add some cardio in, or will i lose the weight i have struggled to gain? i used to have a 30inch waist now its about 35, it might just be me, but i think i look fat!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Excellent work jim:bounce:thats the way your meant to feel after working out mate ha ha welldone:thumb:biceps give me the most painful pump of all!!!

You could add cardio in there mate,it wont hurt gains if you dont do to much,maybe 3/4 times a week for about 30 mins ,see if that helps


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

wooo shoulders

new pb mil press 30k x 8 x3 hurt like hell was hard but really pushed it out well happy!!!

new pb seated db press 20k x 8 18k x 10 x 2

side raises 10k x 10 x 3

feel absoluty batterd now though hand 2 eat 2 cajun chicken wraps on the way home to stop me shaking! feeling great..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats what i like to hear jim:thumbup1:welldone mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks mate good work out or do i need one more exsecise in there reckon i could have done another. front raises or something?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I think you could add another exercise for shoulders jim:thumb:that would be 12 work sets which is okay,i wouldnt go any higher than that though:wink:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I think you could add another exercise for shoulders jim:thumb:that would be 12 work sets which is okay,i wouldnt go any higher than that though:wink:


what could i add that would be best for size mate, also i was told shrugs were good for shoulders is that true?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Shrugs are a great shoulder/traps exercise mate,ive just started them again recently and theyve made a difffrence already


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

will add shrugs to my shoulder day as well as back then. just back from gym done chest tris today as didnt train properly monday..

db incline 28k x 8 26k x 8 x 2

flat bench 50k x 8 x 3 spot on last few reps of sets 2 and 3 so thats a new pb!!

flat db flies 18k x 8 16k x 8 x 2

tris

weighted dips 25k x 10 x 3

push downs 30k x 8 x 3 new pb

rope pull downs 25k x 8 x 3 new pb!!

absoluty shatterd now!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work mate:thumb:i wouldnt do shrugs on both days though jim


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

drive by..... :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> drive by..... :gun_bandana: :2guns:


thanks!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

right oficial started the dsahna split today monday chest and tris

incline db press 28k x 8 26k x 8 x 2

decline 60k x 10 x 3 pb!!!

flat db press 26k x 8 x 3

db flies 16 k x 8 x 3

tris

dips 25k x 10 x 3

extensions 18k x 8 x 3

push downs 30k x 8 x 3

rope pull downs 30k x 8 x 2 ..x 6

felt really good got a massive pump and trembles fantastic workout i think. only one day of mstak left now then week off wonder how it will afect my work out,looking forward to tommorow back n bis!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

MMMMMASSIVE WORKOUT JIM:thumb:great work mate,with that volume you will need plenty R&R:wink:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well i wont be training chest till next monday now mate! back n bis tommorow!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Greathave a soul destroying workout jim mate!!!

Good luck


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Greathave a soul destroying workout jim mate!!!
> 
> Good luck


i will mate gonna destroy the gym tommorow!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

back n bis today

back

single arm rows 28k x 10 x 3

lat pull downs 56k x 10 x 3

shrugs 110k x 6 100k x 8 x 3

bis

ez curl close grip 32k x 10 30k x 8 x3

seated hammer curls 14k x 10 x 3

cable curls 30k x 8 x 3

really good session again today!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone jim mate:thumb:rest day today?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone jim mate:thumb:rest day today?


yes mate sure is im off the msatk aswell from today i have not been fealing well today feal sick, and had a bad gut ache, sweats and headach, but the wife is ill aswell, been doing alot of reading up about dbol think i might look into a cycle in a few months, oh well mate shoulders tommorow!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hope you and the mrs feel better asap mateand good luck for tomorrow too:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

morning all feal better today went and done shoulders

mill press 30k x 8 x3

seated db press 20k x 8 x 2 18k x 8

side raises 12k x 10 x 3 new pb

front raises 8 k x 10 x 3

added front raises as i wanted to get another set in and was not sure what to do.did notice a diffrence today from not having the stims pill in the mstak, ill be back on it next tuesday though then gonna look int a dbol cycle i think, maybee another oral....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dbol would be fine mate

Great stuff getting to the gym after being ill,good workout too, :thumb :is the mrs better?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Dbol would be fine mate
> 
> Great stuff getting to the gym after being ill,good workout too, :thumb :is the mrs better?


yes mate she is getting better it was really strange i feal great today back to full fitness, might finish work early today, so might go and do a chest work out tonight what do you recon?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Definitely not mate,your shoulders and tris need time to grow,trust me mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Definitely not mate,your shoulders and tris need time to grow,trust me mate


ok mate ill just go n have a spa n sauna seein as im out of work early.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Enjoy:wink:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

just back from the gym done legs today on the machines as i ran out of time, as i done bis aswell. i have met a bloke who has worked at several gyms hes a lump gonna be training with him from now on so i got a training partner now! gonna take it to the next level! two days of rest now will post todays work out up later as gotta rush of to work have a great day everyone!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work jimand nice one finding a partner,is your training changing bud?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

possibly mate he does bis twice a week on tuesday and on friday with legs, he said bis recover quickly he is quit a big lump so wasnt gonna argue with him, i did have a wander into the free weight room and done a bit of really light chest last night, i know you said not to but i got talking to him, and he got me pressing on the smith machine i pressed 70k for 2 good sets unbelivable!

im not going to the gym untill monday now when we are going to hit chest and tris, tuesday will be back n bis wed rest thursday shoulders and abs i think, but we gonna have a look at a few things. i feal really good about this and he pushed me so hard today got 2 new pbs on bis will post later mate as am just rushing out again hope you are well mate, you training tonight?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Honest

Its great you have found a partner jim,a good one can help you loads and are worth their weight in gold:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

friday i trained with my new training partner we done bis and legs

single arm cable curls 15k x 10 x 3

standing db preacher curls (arm over inclined bench) 14k x 10 x 3 pb

seated hammercurls 16 k x 10 x 3 pb

then was on to legs we just used the machines as i had to rush to work so next friday will be plenty of squats. cant wait untill monday chest day!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate,got a couple of pbs too:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

curls not rows!!!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

wwwooooo hhhhooooo!!!!!! of to the gym after 2 rest days chest and tris LETS ****ING HAVE IT !!!!!!!!! god im so exited:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

im back and absoluty shatterd!

db incline 30k x 8 28k x 8 x 3 new pb!!!

decline 60k x 8 x4 new pb!!

flat bench 65k x 8 x 4 spot on last few reps of sets and 3

flat db flies 16k x 8 x 4

tris

weighted dips 25k x 10 x 3

push downs 30k x 8 x 3

rope pull downs 25k x 8 x 3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Getting some good weight on the bar now jim mate:thumb:welldone

Does your partner lift heavy mate?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Getting some good weight on the bar now jim mate:thumb:welldone
> 
> Does your partner lift heavy mate?


yes mate heavier than me thats for sure he inclines the 38 k db so thats 8 k heavier and declined 80k cant remember what he had on the flat bench we are doin back and bis tommorow i was proper done today could not even face the spa or sauna had to get home and eat! gonna change it round next week and do flat bench first i think. hope you are well mate. my new tp used to work at a gym where terry holland trains we are going to go up to sidcup soon to train at the gym and meet terry..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Awesome mate:thumb:im doing okay aswell thanks jim,ive got back and bis shortly:thumb:,it sounds like your new tp will really help you make good progress mate,youll catch up to him before you know it!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Awesome mate:thumb:im doing okay aswell thanks jim,ive got back and bis shortly:thumb:,it sounds like your new tp will really help you make good progress mate,youll catch up to him before you know it!!


hope so mate he is a "source" of knowledge!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:wink: ....... :thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

back and bis today

single arm rows 28k x 10 x 3

lat pull downs 60k x 10 x 3 new pb!

shrugs 90k x 10 x 4

wide grip chins 6 x 3

bis

30k x 10 x 3 ez curls

seated hammer curls 16k x 10 x 3

preacher curls 14k x 8 x3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work jim mate:thumb:loving the progress your making


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Great work jim mate:thumb:loving the progress your making


me 2 mate thanks! another couple of monts and ill stick some more photos up! :thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello d hope your well trained shoulders today

mill press 35k x 8 new pb 30k x 8 x3

seated db press 20k x 8 x 2 new pb on 2 sets with 20k... 18k x 8

side raises 12k x 10 x 3

front raises 8k x 10 x 3

back on the mstak for 3 days now and have found myself constantly hungry weight up to 12st 3lb now. all is good but no training partner today.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great workout jimmy:bounce:making great progress ffs mate,is things okay with you otherwise mate?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

yes all is good mate think ive got it sorted now! routine is fealing great, am aching for a couple of days after so must be doing something right! gonna finish this mstak then might do a cycle after christmas.... legs tommorow might stick some bis in aswell


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hows the diet mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Hows the diet mate


really good mate i think, im getting plenty of the right stuff here is a daily example, of an early shift plan.....

meal 1 5am 4 weatabix.... shake with 4 raw eggs in.

meal 2 packed lunch at work tuna sandwiches, or chicken or ham varies daily, sausage rolls chrisps yogurt another shake

meal 3 chicken wrap after gym pwo shake

meal 5 dinner jacket potatoes chicken pasta bake etc whatever she cooks! shake before bed

on late shift meal 1 is at 7 am

train at 930 am

lunch at home scrambled eggs and pwo shake

packed lunch at work as above, also have small portion of spag boll at 7pm

home at 930pm for dinner then another shake before bed....


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

friday legs and bis

55k squats on smith 8 x 3

then leg machines good work out still aching now

bis

ez curl 30k x 8 x 3

db seated mammer curls 16k x 10 x 3

preacher db curls 114k x 8 x 3


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

monday chest

flat bench 65k x 8 x 3

decline 60k x 8 x3

incline db 30k x 8 x2 28k x 8

db flies 20k x 8 x 3

tris

25k weighted dips

32k extensions

25k push down

25k rope pull downs all at 3 sets of 8

another good day!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good sessions buddy:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well gone to **** again! was in london friday had to rush home as my son was taken into hospital, we were told he had swine flu on wednesday last week, he got really sick so the x took him to hospital, with vomating etc. he also fell down the staris on the previous sunday been xrayed no break just a sprain,they then said might not be swine , could be infection in ankle bone causing flu like symptoms, also blood tested for sceptasimia. Bone scan in the morning then might be sent home in the morning

So i have been up the hospital for 3 days with little or no sleep and no real food, eaten well today, but went to gym and had a **** workout had to drop all weights down as could not cope also cut my workout short as exhusted oh well dinner time now, try again tommorow hope to get a good night sleep tonight, at least my little man is getting better bless his hart.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jesus im pleased hes on the mend though jimthats awful news mate!!!

Training will always take a backseat to family,especially your kids!!

I hope hes back causing mischief asapkeep your chin up buddy!

X


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello mate training out the window, my son had his mri he had a really bad build up of puss in the bone, he has been moved to a bigger hospital. he underwent surgary last night they drilled into the bone and washed the fluid out, he is really not well. They have to keep him in for a minimum of 2 weeks on antibiotics to keep the infection away, if not they have to re operate, if that does not work the very worse that could hapen is amputation, but that is an extreame situation hopefully the antibiotics will clear it, god willing. its killing me to see him like this........


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Come on mate,everything is going to be okay!!!

I feel for you buddy,theres nothing harder than one of your kids staying in hospital jim!

Try and think positively,the antibiotics will do their stuff and he'll be back home real soon:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well im back my son is getting there very sloly still on oral antibiotics, its gonna be a long time till he over it, it could be a recuring thing, he gotta have another mri scan in april to see if the bone is ok, the last one showed grey patches, which is not good.

I have only been to the gym a few times since last post, but today i have started another mstak cycle....my weight has remained about the 12st mark, however....chest and tris today dramatic decrease in the amount of weight i can lift e.g my incline is down from 30k back to 26k flat bench down 20k......gotta get stuck in hard again. will post full work out tonight as of to work now. good to be back!!

hope all is well with you dsahna


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Stay positive jimmy,hes over the worst and its something you will be able to diagnose straight away if it does return

It wont take long for your strength to shoot back up to where it was so dont stress to much about that mate,especially when youve had your young`un to look after!

Take care buddy and good luck


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

right here goes with this weeks work outs breathe in lol....

mon chest and tris..

incline db 26k x 8 x 3

flat bench 60k x 8 x 3

flys 18 k x 8 x 3

decline 50 k x 8 x 3

tris as per usuall workout dips pull downs push downs etc etc

tuesday back and bis no worries same work out as ever

wednesday rest

thursday shoulders

mill press 35k x 8 x 3

seated db press 20k x 8 x 3

shrugs db 42k x 8 x 3

side raises 14k x 8 x 3

4 days back on the mstak now fealin great more to follow bring it on!!!!!! hope you are keeping well big man..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im on top of the world mate:whistling:ha ha,its great to see you back training again jim,welldone!

I hope your laddo is doing really well and you have a great christmas:beer:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

just a few recent photos taken on friday think my back is coming on well, hope you are well, have a good christmas.. :thumb:

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Back and shoulders are looking great jim:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

ty mate considering my training went to **** i think im doing ok, gotta keep the hard work up though, my son is getting better, but now he has chicken pox. Poor little bugger.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST MATE!!!

Poor lad,hes had something to put up with recently jim:cursing:,he should be abit better when friday comes and hes got his prezzies to tuck into:bounce:

Have a great christmas bigman


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> JESUS CHRIST MATE!!!
> 
> Poor lad,hes had something to put up with recently jim:cursing:,he should be abit better when friday comes and hes got his prezzies to tuck into:bounce:
> 
> Have a great christmas bigman


bigman :lol: :lol: im trying mate:thumb: still thinking about cycle after xmas....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bigman is deserved jim,looking great in that avvy pic


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

training is going really well mate back to normal, so busy at the moment will start posting up as normal, as from monday........happy new year mate, looking forward to good things in 2010...... :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All the best jim mate:thumb:hope you and your family have a great year!!!

Im glad your training is going well


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Thought I'd poke me face in here & say hello, being as it appears to be the Jimmy & Dan show !

All the best in the New Year - now don't go disappearing, hope training partnership works out well

Good pics Jimmy


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

wow another new face on my journal...training partership was great while it lasted but he now has a job so dont see him very often im still giving it 100% though! wanna get alot bigger this year but need to find something:whistling:!! thanks alot for stopping by jem look forward to hearing more from you:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well hit the gym today had a graet work out chest and tris...

flat bench 60k 10 x 3

incline bench 50k 10 x 3

decline 50 k 10 x 3

db flys 20k each hand 10 x 3

tris

close grip press ez bar 30k 10 x 3

rope pull downs 25k x 8 x 3

push down 25k x 8 x 3

felt really good gotta get stuck back in. back n bis tommorow! looking forward to it! hope you are well mate.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

just dropped in jim hope you are well bud and the trainin gets a tankin this new year


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> just dropped in jim hope you are well bud and the trainin gets a tankin this new year


thanks mate! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone jim!!

Are you settled into normality again after the xmas and new year palava mate?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

yes mate im all good hope you are well mate, in the words of bono "i still havent found what im looking for":whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You will,trust me mate!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

no one at my gym mate its full of oaps and bicep boys from college, its a council gym!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

another good workout! back n bis..

bent over bb rows 50k x 10 x 3

single arm rows 34k x 10 x 3 new pb

lat pull downs 60k x 10 x 3

seated pulls 50k x 10 x 4 the stack only goes up to 50k could have pulled alot more!

bis

seated db hammer curls 18k x 10 x 3

ez curl 30k x 8 x 3

standing cable curls 14k each hand 3 x 8

finished of burnt out on cable doing 21s

monster workout i recon, rest tommorow, really fealing my upper chest today, good sign gonna be worse tommorow!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

shoulders today not bad, felt good after

standing mill press 35k x 10 x 3

seated db press 20 k x 10 x 2 1 x 8

side raises 14k each hand 10 x 4

shrugs 80k x 10 x 4

legs tomorow!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo yo bird fly by....

Hope all is well Jimmy - mwahahaha you have legs to do ...enjoy it

Emma x


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jem said:


> Yo yo bird fly by....
> 
> Hope all is well Jimmy - mwahahaha you have legs to do ...enjoy it
> 
> Emma x


thanks for that jem i do like bird watching! :lol: see you again


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

monday chest

flat bench 70k x 8 x 1 60k x 10 x 3

incline bench 40k x 10 x 3

decline 50k x 10 x 3

flat bench db press 24k each hand 10 x 3

flat flys 18k x 10 x 3

tris as normal


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

just some update phots....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Jimmy you have a lot of tats doncha ? LOL at birdwatching

xx


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jem said:


> Jimmy you have a lot of tats doncha ? LOL at birdwatching
> 
> xx


i sure do jem, gotta get the chest one finished then sort something out for my back!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

just for fun......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Good pic that jimmy !


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks alot jem. x


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well training and diet going great at the moment! and look what turned up today!!



got another week of mstak to go then going to start cycle! probably end of this month just got to tweak my diet then ill be good to go! will post photos and training, im going to get the most out of this that i can! :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice one mate.

been subscibed and having a read of this journal for a while now buddy.

hows the mstak going?

im thinking of dipping my toe into that world then possibly onto something else.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

you posted up a couple of replys on a thread i put up about dbol

cos your doing a dbol only cycle arent you jimbo?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

not started the dbol yet mate gotta finish this mstak cycle first!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> not started the dbol yet mate gotta finish this mstak cycle first!


how has the m stak been for you mate?

what do you think?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i love it mate eat loads n train loads an i gained well you can see from my journal photos!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> i love it mate eat loads n train loads an i gained well you can see from my journal photos!


Are you doing anything post cycle with the m stak mate?

Also one of the tabs is a stimulant isn't it? Which is advised to be

taken out on non training days? Is that right?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

no pct with it, just have a week of if you buy more than one tub. yes the red pill is the stim you can take it out if you want to i have a pot full of them!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well i have not posted routines for ages, and as i have just started my first dbol only cycle thought i should start posting up again so here goes..am on day 3 of dbol.

Monday chest and tris..

flat bench 60k x 8 x 4

incline bench 50k x 8 x 4

decline bench 55k x 8 x 4

flies 16k each hand 10 x 2 8 x 2

tris

30k close grip bench on the ez bar

25k pushdowns

25k pulldowns.

tuesday back and bis

bent over rows 60k x 10 x 3

single arm rows 34k x 10 x 4

lat pull down 68k x 10 x 3

seated pulls 50k x 10 x 4

bis

30k ez bar x 10 x 3

seated hammer curls 18 k x 10 x 3

finished of with 21s at 17k for 3 sets

awsome workouts i think can really feal doms in my chest today. early night tonight rest day tommorow. Not sure what i feal like on the dbol, im drinking plenty so thats ok anyway will post again thursday shoulders! :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> well i have not posted routines for ages, and as i have just started my first dbol only cycle thought i should start posting up again so here goes..am on day 3 of dbol.
> 
> Monday chest and tris..
> 
> ...


nice one mate. some good weight lifted.

so you feel no different on the dbol?

were you abit apprehensive about starting the cycle?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Got form said:


> nice one mate. some good weight lifted.
> 
> so you feel no different on the dbol?
> 
> were you abit apprehensive about starting the cycle?


i dont know seemed easier lifting like i could push out more, so i did wasnt strictly 8 on all sometimes hit 9 or 10s might just be placibo i dont know! Not aprehensive at all just bang it down ill keep a close eye on my body how it feals any problems i will know! feal really great at the minute though!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

oh yeah and i ran out of cnp pro mass so i got the wife to get me emergancy one from holland and barret..............god its ****IN GROSS!!!!!!!! tastes sweet as ****!!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> oh yeah and i ran out of cnp pro mass so i got the wife to get me emergancy one from holland and barret..............god its ****IN GROSS!!!!!!!! tastes sweet as ****!!!!


that must be an emergency if you had to go h and b


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

never again!!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

fortgot on chest cross overs 18k per side 3 x 10!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

shoulders today

26k db seated press x 8 x 2 24k x 8 x 2

standing mill press 35k x 8 x 4

reverse flies 12k x 10 x 4

side raise 14k x 10 x 4

front raises 12k x 10 x 3

bb shrugs 110k x 8 x 3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone jim!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey mate great to see you back over here! my journal died without you! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> shoulders today
> 
> 26k db seated press x 8 x 2 24k x 8 x 2
> 
> ...


so have you started the dbol then bud?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

yes mate but them lifts aint much difrent from my normal lifts, only pressed the 26ks because i normaly do mill press first so had a bit more stength to get the 26ks up! not noticed much difrence yet! roll on next week!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea im v interested to see how you get on mate. you are lifting roughly the same as me so i want to see how you go

how long and what is your propsed cycle dude?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

not sure yet mate, im going to see how i get on if i feel ok and get no sides i might run for 8 weeks! started on 40mg a day. how long have you been training? have you got a journal?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive been training for about 4 years but seriously with some knowledge about 1 year.

ive been around this site and and a usa forum called muscle and strength but this one is far beeter so ive stated posting on here as the us one is abit straight for me if you know what i mean.

i started a journal but didnt have alotr of interest on it to be honest so i stoped it.

if it was a aas journal i reckon i would have loads of people but as it was a natty thread no one give a sh*t

good to see the big man back posting on your journal though.

im thinking about doing a cycle in the summer but im thinking tbol or anavar for a steroid or epi/hdrol for more of a designer steroid.

although i have spoken to pred nutrition and they reccomend cynostance, saying its even milder than any of the other that i wrote


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

chest today what a blast

flat bench 70k x 8 65kx 8 x 3 55k x 10

incline db 28ks x 8 x 2 26x 8 24 x 10

decline 55k x 8 x 4

flat flies 16k x 10 x 4

crossovers 18k x 10 x 3

tris

close grip bench 30k x 8 x 3

pushdowns 25k x 8 x 3

tri extensions 36k x 8 x 3

i felt strong as a bull today got a massive pump on still fealing it now, i feel great!!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Starting to kick in jim,cherish it mate,get plenty food and rest,the gains will be great


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks buddy i was worried it wasnt working i have gained no weight yet but i look bigger:confused1: ill keep going mate and see what hapens hope you are getting back on it mate! will be over to your journal soon. :thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

back n bis today

bent over rows 60k x 10 x 3

single arm db rows 38k x 10 x 3 1 x 8 new pb!!!

lat pull down 68k x 10 x 4

vertical traction 90k x 10 80 k x 10 x 2

short bi work out

seated hammer curls 18k x 10 x 4

finished with 21s at 20k

my chest andv tris are really sore today! got home taped my bis they were 15 inches dead! gone back down to 14 now though im a week into my cycle no gains yet awsome pumps though! starting to worry my gear is fake!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats a common worry mate,but nine times out of ten the worry was for fcuk all,judging by your appetite and feelings of strength,it seems gen


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

shoulders today once again felt strong as a bull!!

28k db press 10 x 1 8x 1 NEW PB!!! 26k x 8 24kx 8

mill press 35k x 8 x 3

side raises 14k x 10 x 3

front raises 12k x 10 x 3

reverse flies 12k x 8 x 3

shrugs 110k x 8 x 3

am now ****ed dinner and bed for me!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone for the pb bigman


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

looking good mate, how many times a week are you training on the dbol?

did you do before and after photos?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

train 4 times a week the last photos on here are prety much how i was before, weighed myself this morning am up 6lb 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

whats going down jim?

hows it going?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

going great mate thanks just not had time to post everything on here!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looking forward to your end of cycle photos james:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Looking forward to your end of cycle photos james:thumb:


looking good at the moment mate i seem to have lost a bit of fat but everything feels tight if you know what i mean mate. how are you? i see from your journal you are geting back into it. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good stuffhave you had any positive comments from people yet mate,if not then it wont be long?

Im getting back into it,starting to feel a decent size again:lol:im trying my hardest to keep off the smokes though,cos they aint doing me any favours mate!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

only the missis really i can see people at work looking but no one says much a bloke i work with is currently running primabol and test he is packing it on!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

monster chest day yesterday new pb 1 set db inclines at 32k!!!!!!!! work gone mad again so to tierd to post full workout gotta hit the sack now as need to grow, i will post as normal when have time hope all is well with you guys, will look in on you dan as soon as i can, keep of the ciggies as well mate i have had a problem with that again also....


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well i finished my cycle friday not great gains but, not bad for first cycle, gaind nearly a stone muscles are very hard, im going to do another one in a few months but im going to stay on 60mg from week one instead of starting on 30mg. I feal great at the moment!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work jim,14 lbs is some bloody good gains mate!! :thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

chest work out awsome!!!!

incline dbs 3 sets x 9 reps

flat bench 1 set 9 reps @ 70k

2 sets at 60K

tried i rmax with 80k got 3 good reps!!!!! well happy upd it to 100k got it of ok slowly lowerd it only got half way up! could manage it if i started fresh i recon!

decline 3 sets 9 reps at 55K

tfinised of with 3 sets of flies at 18?K for 10 reps but pressed them till falire at end!

triceps super sets from 50k down to 20! knackerd as hell going to bed to grow.....HAVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone jim:thumb:the big 100 next time eh mate?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

that is the one i want!!!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

f**k me my chest is killing me today!!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good work mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

great another poster thanks bob!!!!

smashed my shoulders today!

seated db press 28k x 8 x 2 24k x 8

110k shrugs 8 x 3

super set side raise

16k x 8 14k x 6 12k x 6 x 3

seated delt flies 14k x 8 x 3 not sure what they are called but sat on edge of bench dbs behind calfs and raise!!!!

and finished rear delts on cable mc


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well im still alive and have been training well have managed to keep my weight on from cycle, had a week and a half of as i had a cold. Had a really good chest day on tuesday, trained back today got onto my third routine and got a phone call because my lad fell from a swing onto his head bounced back up in the air and landed on his head again! He is ok just a bit of a head ache rusehd up to A + E got checked out he is ok! Done dead lifts today for the first time 80k for 3 sets of 8, my back is fealing tight now round my hips, hope this is normal really liked dead lifts!!!!!! had two 2.5 kilo tubs of cnp pro mass arrive today so next week im thinking about going back on d-bol cycle in a couple of weeks im going to break over 13stone!!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well its all gone a bit to **** at the moment smokin again drinking to much and stopped training and eating properly im going to have a blow out tonight......and kick my ass in the morning time to get serious again!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

right here goes im of to the gym, time to put the **** behind me, and get back on with it!!!!!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

get to it man.....

keep it up!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks pal not a bad chest workout had to drop weight on most sets, i realy gotta get this going again! might go back on d-bol next week......


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

what sort of gains did you manage to keep after your cycle mate?

any sides at all?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

no sides at all mate have keept about 11lbs i think but i kept eating and training like a beast...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> no sides at all mate have keept about 11lbs i think but i kept eating and training like a beast...


11lbs fair play to you

you must be able to see that amount of muscle on you?

what was your cycle/pct again bud? i know it was dbol...


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

its on here somewhere mate also picture on p19!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

tendonitas brings my training to a grinding halt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well been out for 7 weeks as had bad elbow pains on anti inflams gonna hit it again next week gotta take it slowly! hope muscle memory is good!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its fcuking legendary James


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

**** ME!!!!!! youre back i was worried about you! good to have you back mate! whats been going on in your world buddy hope you are ok?!!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cheers Jimhows life been treating you mate,family doing well?

Ive just been a bum mate,eating shìte and not training,sorted now :thumb :still fcuking smoking though:laugh:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah im still smoking not eating right lost a bit of weight lost the motivation aswell, im going to have a blow out this weekend then wake up a machine monday hopefully! really good to have you back mate!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very appreciated mate,we all fcuk up,the hardest part is starting again but once you get a workout done you'll be right at home again:thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well im up and of to the gym hope the elbow holds up....wish me luck, i have got to get back on it!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

well its been awhile for anyone who cares...im back to 11 stone so the past training has been a waste...kind of lost my way since the elbow thing, now my daughter is at school i have to do early morning drop offs , and afternoon pick ups, so i have very little time to train.

The wife is pregnant again so that has put more strain on everythimg, but i am going to buy a bench for home next week and I WILL BE BACK

just read through my whole journal and i want to train now.

hope you are all well

Jimmy


----------



## JimiMac79 (8 mo ago)

Well guess who's back!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

JimiMac79 said:


> Well guess who's back!


Welcome back!


----------



## JimiMac79 (8 mo ago)

Cheers mate..I haven't really lifted a weight regularly since the last post on here...going to start in the gym tomorrow...follow my old program and diet. I have kept my definition...hope the muscle memory is good.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

JimiMac79 said:


> Cheers mate..I haven't really lifted a weight regularly since the last post on here...going to start in the gym tomorrow...follow my old program and diet. I have kept my definition...hope the muscle memory is good.


Best of luck starting again man. Muscle memory should definitely help.


----------



## JimiMac79 (8 mo ago)

Dansha...


Dsahna said:


> Cheers Jimhows life been treating you mate,family doing well?
> 
> Ive just been a bum mate,eating shìte and not training,sorted now :thumb :still fcuking smoking though:laugh:


You still here mate?


----------

